# type this person



## amethyst11 (Apr 28, 2014)

Bildr.no
View attachment 190682


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks like sneaky introvert. Could be my SI function interfering but he looks like this sneaky friend I once had.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

He looks a little bit like Jon Richardson.

Possibly INTP based on this.


----------



## amethyst11 (Apr 28, 2014)

thanks, any other opinions?


----------

